# What calls are you using for bobcat at night and how?



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello

I'm looking for a calling system for the bobcats. I use hand and ecalls but I'm just running into a cat here and there and want to know what is really working in the field on the cats. If you are hand calling are you high pitch or more low raspy and what speed fast or slow maybe both. All the cats I have called in have been on bird sounds ecall but was told I was missing a lot of cat using repeating sounds. I need some help here. Tell me what is working for you!

Thanks, Brian


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We called up 2 last night using woodpecker sounds on the digital call. Never could get them to fully commit though.

Looking forward to hearing what others have to say.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use bird sounds only in the daytime on cats. I have a fawn distress hand call I use at night. IMO alot of guys over call cats when its dark. Cats are pretty stupid and don't understand a call repeat'in itself---they just seem to get bored with the continuing racket.

Remember---I'm talk'in about call'in cats at night---I have a different game when its light out. I'll blow the fawn call 4 or 5 times and wait for about 30 seconds and kinda repeat that for 1-2 mins. then shut up for 3 or 4 mins. I'm not try'in to scream out HELP!!! HELP!!! somethings kill'in me--- I want, crap, I'm lost and tired, and cold and I cant find my mommy. Mr. Pussycat says " Oh---that poor little darl'in is lost---easy pick'ins, I'll wander on down there and get me some".

I found that using a fawn call---around 70% of the cats that respond are toms.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What cat said. I normally will use a yellowhammer woodpecker or some other squealing bird call or fawn or kid goat bleat. If I spot a cat that has hung up, I will usually go to a rodent squeak. I have had cats show up when calling for coyotes with rabbit calls, probably a lot more than I would imagine because they are pretty sneaky.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I think I'm over calling these cats. I'm not real loud but very rapid. I'll slow it down and see what happens. Thanks again! If you have anything esle please let me know.


----------



## BruceWilliams (Feb 7, 2010)

Furtaker,

The last four nights I have gone out here we made five calls a night and have killed cats all nights in areas that don't really have high numbers of cats. All were killed in the 7-10 min mark on open reed mouth call made by TJ shockly (real high pitched cott) with one comming after I quit using it and went to bird sounds from a mouth call. To kill cats you need to try to set up on them real close......sometimes you jst have to be a little lucky. if you are within 600 yards of a cat I do believe % are very high in killing him. I personally for cats or greys will change sound every five to six min. Cats get bored quick if he is hung up keep toying with him. When they do committ they are the easiest animle to kill.


----------

